# Psalm 127



## jaybird0827 (Aug 5, 2006)

_A Song of degrees for Solomon._ 



> This psalm relates to David's orders for building the temple, 1 Chron. 22, 28; or to Solomon's actual building of it, 2 Chron. 2-6. It teacheth us constant dependence on God, in all our concerns; particularly in, (1.) Prospering our undertakings, or rearing our families; and in protecting our residence and country, ver. 1. (2.) In enriching us without excessive care or labour, ver. 2. (3.) In giving us agreeable heirs to possess our substance, ver. 3-5.
> 
> In all my undertakings, let me set the Lord always before me! and depend on his blessing, as the source of my success. In all my enjoyments, let my care be to enjoy God himself.
> 
> [align=center]John Brown of Haddington[/align]



Psalm 127 

Tune: Lancaster - attached

1 Except the Lord do build the house,
the builders lose their pain:
Except the Lord the city keep,
the watchmen watch in vain.

2 'Tis vain for you to rise betimes,
or late from rest to keep,
To feed on sorrows' bread; so gives
he his beloved sleep.

3 Lo, children are God's heritage,
the womb's fruit his reward.
4 The sons of youth as arrows are,
for strong men's hands prepar'd.

5 O happy is the man that hath
his quiver fill'd with those;
They unashamed in the gate
shall speak unto their foes.

[Edited on 8-6-2006 by jaybird0827]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 6, 2006)

David Dickson says (v. 2):



> The only way for having a quiet mind and good success, is to use the means without anxiety, and to commit the success to God: and this wisdom is the peculiar gift of God's chosen children.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 6, 2006)

Henry Law:



> Ps 127:3-5
> 
> It is a lovely scene when pious parents sit surrounded by a pious progeny. The happy circle gives evidence that God's favoring smile beams on the family. Heavenly feeling pervades the house. Love of God, faith in the redeeming blood and covering righteousness of Christ, are ruling principles. There is joy in present intercourse and in anticipation of eternal fellowship. The godly union, too, is strength. No enemies can resist the arrows aimed by a giant hand. Thus foes prevail not over this holy company. No shame or confusion depresses their heads. They boldly meet all adversaries. Who will not serve the blessed Lord, and delight in the heritage which is His people's crown!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 6, 2006)

Matthew Henry


> This is a family-psalm, as divers before were state-poems and church-poems. It is entitled (as we read it) "for Solomon" dedicated to him by his father. He having a house to build, a city to keep, and seed to raise up to his father, David directs him to look up to God, and to depend upon his providence, without which all his wisdom, care, and industry, would not serve.
> 
> Some take it to have been penned by Solomon himself, and it may as well be read "a song of Solomon" who wrote a great many; and they compare it with the Ecclesiastes, the scope of both being the same, to show the vanity of worldly care and how necessary it is that we keep in favour with God. On him we must depend, I. For wealth (v. 1-2), II. For heirs to leave it to (v. 3-5).
> 
> In singing this psalm we must have our eye up unto God for success in all our undertakings and a blessing upon all our comforts and enjoyments, because every creature is that to us which he makes it to be and no more.


----------

